# Using your own domain with mobileMe?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got to wait until July 24 to upgrade to the iPhone 3G (darn you Rogers!) but for anyone soon to be on iPhone 2.0 with MobileMe, is there any way for me to send / receive push e-mails at my own domain? [email protected] vs. [email protected]?

If so, I'm going to sign up for MobileMe today! If not, I'm confused why you can do this through Rogers with Blackberries, but not iPhones.

Bob


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes.*

*I'm assuming this ability of .Mac has stayed intact since Apple did not say they changed it, and they would have said.

With .Mac, there was a limitation of ONE domain name per .mac customer, but yes, you could change a preference for your (email)@mac.com to be (email)@xyz.com etc.

And go ahead and take advantage of the free trial before plonking down the bucks. It just extends the length of your first "year" of MobileMe.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Yes.*
> 
> *I'm assuming this ability of .Mac has stayed intact since Apple did not say they changed it, and they would have said.
> 
> With .Mac, there was a limitation of ONE domain name per .mac customer, but yes, you could change a preference for your (email)@mac.com to be (email)@xyz.com etc.


whoa that's news to me. I never saw that option anywhere in .Mac. I can't find it yet in MobileMe...

Patrix


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very cool - Chas M, can you please let us know where that option is/was in .Mac? Has your account been uploaded to MobileMe yet? If you could please check that this is in fact an option, it would be great!

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

under the personal domain tab


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Yes.*
> 
> *I'm assuming this ability of .Mac has stayed intact since Apple did not say they changed it, and they would have said.
> 
> ...


Are you sure?

.Mac (and MobileMe) give you a personal domain option, but from what I am reading, it is ONLY for website access. Custom domain e-mail capabilities are NOT included a feature of .Mac/MobileMe (again, from what I am reading everywhere online).

That being said, if you want to have your other e-mails pushed to your iPhone / iPod Touch, here's how you can do it.

1) Set up your computer at home to receive all your e-mail. Have it check on a regular schedule for new mail.

2) Set up a filter to automatically move that received mail to your MobileMe IMAP account.

3) MobileMe will kick in, and push those e-mails out to all your other devices.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Guytoronto, that sounds like a good idea. The only question I have is, once you reply from the mobile device, is there some sort of reverse-routing that can go on? If I have a message forwarded to my mobileme account, will the reply from my iPhone be from [email protected]?

Thanks!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

GT is correct, and his suggested method works well.

Most domain providers handle this (forwarding domain mail to a "real" email address), so MobileMe doesn't. It handles website domains only.

Apple's Mail program also has a preference to respond to any incoming mail using the address it was addressed to, so you needn't worry that your outgoing email will have "mac.com" or "me.com" on it if you don't want it to. Simply add the SMTP address for "yourdomain"'s outgoing mail to the list of SMTP servers and you'll ALWAYS have the option of sending mail out under that domain name.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

The email being send from the iPhone/iPod Touch would be from the MobileMe account. In this case the iPhone is only set up for the mobileme account, so it would have to send from that account and show that address.

If I a wrong please correct me, but I believe that is how it would work.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it's weird / dumb / wacky that they don't allow you to just punch in your e-mail and domain like a blackberry.

Does anyone know of a 3rd party Exchange Server service that will push mail from your own domain? I own my xyz.com but it's just some hosted plan, I can't run my own push e-mail server (at least not easily.)

I don't even have the 3G iPhone yet, but I want to make sure I've go this Push situation figured out by the time I get one. What about forwarding all mail to my [email protected] account, which will push it... Does the iPhone support receiving a message from one account (me.com) but then auto-replying with my own imap server (at xyz.com)?

That could be the key to this mystery!

Bob


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


> under the personal domain tab



I've never seen anything relating to email addresses under that tab under .Mac though, only for a website.

Patrix


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

bob99 said:


> Does anyone know of a 3rd party Exchange Server service that will push mail from your own domain? I own my xyz.com but it's just some hosted plan, I can't run my own push e-mail server (at least not easily.)


There are many, many of these services. They're not free, though...probably about the same (or more) than the cost of MobileMe.


----------



## Hedi (Jul 16, 2008)

Ottawaman said:


> under the personal domain tab


Hi, I'm new (this is my first post).

I tried to configure a custom domain I purchased on godaddy.com with mobileme, did what they "asked" it should be working (according to iweb's green indicator in the status bar) but all I have is a godaddy.com ad page.

www.hediregaya.com is the domain

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## sd39 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Not to hard with Network Solutions*



Hedi said:


> Hi, I'm new (this is my first post).
> 
> I tried to configure a custom domain I purchased on godaddy.com with mobileme, did what they "asked" it should be working (according to iweb's green indicator in the status bar) but all I have is a godaddy.com ad page.
> 
> ...



I am not sure how to do it with GoDaddy, but it is probably about the same at network solutions. This post may help.
Living Beyond One?s Means


----------

